# هل ضاعت الاسفار? سفر تاريخ إسرائيل ويهوذا ، سفر تاريخ عدو النبي ، سفر تاريخ شمعيا النبي ، سفر كتاب إشعياء النبي ، سفر تاريخ الملوك،سفر أخبار الأنبيا



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2011)

*هل ضاعت الاسفار? سفر تاريخ إسرائيل ويهوذا ، سفر تاريخ عدو النبي ، سفر تاريخ شمعيا النبي ، سفر كتاب إشعياء النبي ، سفر تاريخ الملوك،سفر أخبار الأنبيا*



 

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2011)

*سفر أخبار جاد الرائي ، سفر تاريخ ياهو بن حناني ، سفر تاريخ ملوك إسرائيل ويهوذا ، سفر أخبار صموئيل الرائى*

*هل ضاعت الاسفار التي تكلمه عنها سفر اخبار الايام وهي غير موجوده في الكتاب ؟*



*Holy_bible_1*



*الشبهة * 



*يخبرنا سفر اخبار الايام الاول والثاني باسماء مجموعه من الاسفار المقدسه وهي * 
4- سفر أخبار جاد الرائي وقد جاء ذكره في (أخبار الأيام الأول 29: 29-31 )

5- سفر تاريخ إسرائيل ويهوذا: ورد ذكره في (أخبار الأيام الثاني 27: 7 ) .
6- سفر تاريخ عدو النبي: ذكر في (أخبار الأيام الثاني 12: 15) و(13: 22).
7- سفر تاريخ شمعيا النبي : ورد ذكره في (أخبار الأيام الثاني 12: 15) 
8- سفر كتاب إشعياء النبي عن الملك عزّيا: ذكر في (أخبار الثاني 26: 22).
9- سفر تاريخ الملوك : ورد ذكره في (أخبار الأيام الثاني 24: 27) .
10- سفر أخبار الأنبياء : ورد ذكره في (أخبار الأيام الثاني 33: 19) ..
11- سفر تاريخ ياهو بن حناني : ورد ذكره في (أخبار الأيام الثاني 20: 34) .
12- سفر تاريخ ملوك إسرائيل ويهوذا: ورد ذكره في (أخبار الثاني 36: 8)
13- سفر أخبار صموئيل الرائى (أخبار الأيام الأول 29: 29 )
*فاين ذهبت هذه الاسفار وهل ضاعت من الكتاب المقدس ؟*



*الرد*



*اولا كلمة **(**سفر**) **فى الكتاب المقدس لا تدل على الكتب المقدسة فقط **, **بل أى كتاب يٌطلق عليه سفر سواء كان كتاب دينى أو مدنى أو تاريخى أو شعرى **..**إلخ**.*
*والدليل*
*قاموس سترونج * 
*H5612*

ספרה ספר

se[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]̂​pher  siphra[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]̂[/FONT]h

_say'-fer,_ _sif-raw'_

From H5608; properly _writing_ (the art or a ********); by implication a _book: - _bill, book, evidence, X learn [-ed] (-ing), letter, register, scroll.​ *من فعل يكتب ويعني كتوب **( **فن كتابه او وثيقه **) **تعني كتاب فاتوره كتاب دليل دليل جواب تسجيل مخطوط * 


*قاموس برون * 
*H5612*

ספרה /  ספר

se[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]̂[/FONT]pher  /  siphra[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]̂[/FONT]h

*BDB Definition:*

1) book (noun feminine)

2) missive, ********, writing, book (noun masculine)

2a) missive

2a1) letter (of instruction), written order, commission, request, written decree

2b) legal ********, certificate of divorce, deed of purchase, indictment, sign

2c) book, scroll

2c1) book of prophecies

2c2) genealogical register

2c3) law-book

2c4) book (of poems)

2c5) book (of kings)

2c6) books of the canon, ******ure

2c7) record book (of God)

2d) book-learning, writing

2d1) be able to read (after verb ‘to know’)​ *كتاب وثيقه مكتوبه كتاب خطاب امر مكتوب طلب مكتوب وثيقه رسميه وشهاده طلاق عقد شراء وثيقه ممضيه كتاب درج * 
*معني كلمة امور * 
*قاموس سترونج*
*H1697*

דּבר

da[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]̂[/FONT]ba[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]̂[/FONT]r

_daw-bawr'_​ From H1696; a _word_; by implication a _matter_ (as _spoken_ of) of _thing_; adverbially a _cause: - _act, advice, affair, answer, X any such (thing), + because of, book, business, care, case, cause, certain rate, + chronicles, commandment, X commune (-ication), + concern [-ing], + confer, counsel, + dearth, decree, deed, X disease, due, duty, effect, + eloquent, errand, [evil favoured-] ness, + glory, + harm, hurt, + iniquity, + judgment, language, + lying, manner, matter, message, [no] thing, oracle, X ought, X parts, + pertaining, + please, portion, + power, promise, provision, purpose, question, rate, reason, report, request, X (as hast) said, sake, saying, sentence, + sign, + so, some [uncleanness], somewhat to say, + song, speech, X spoken, talk, task, + that, X there done, thing (concerning), thought, + thus, tidings, what [-soever], + wherewith, which, word, work.​ *اوامر امور اشياء افعال اخبار اقتصاد اخبار احكام واجبات امور قوة **.....*
*قاموس برون * 
*H1697*

דּבר

da[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]̂[/FONT]ba[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]̂[/FONT]r

*BDB Definition:*

1) speech, word, speaking, thing

1a) speech

1b) saying, utterance

1c) word, words

1d) business, occupation, acts, matter, case, something, manner

*Part of Speech:* noun masculine

*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number:* from H1696

*Same Word by TWOT Number: *399a​ *خطب اوامر حوار اشياء اوامر امور اقتصاد وظائف اعمال امور اشياء * 


*وبالطبع كل هذا ليس موحي به فكلمة سفر لا تعني بالضروره الكتاب المقدس ولكن اي كتابه او وثيقه او تأريخ يطلق عليه عبريا سفير وهو كتاب يؤرخ امور حكم سليمان فهل كل تصرفات سليمان موحي بها وهل كل اقتصاد سليمان موحي به وهل كل امور سليمان موحي بها ؟*
*فالكلمه نفسها تشهد انه ليس سفر موحي به * 
*وايضا كلمة اخبار*
*H1697*

דּבר

da[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]̂[/FONT]ba[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]̂[/FONT]r

*BDB Definition:*

1) speech, word, speaking, thing

1a) speech

1b) saying, utterance

1c) word, words

1d) business, occupation, acts, matter, case, something, manner

*Part of Speech:* noun masculine

*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number:* from H1696

*Same Word by TWOT Number: *399a​ *محادثات وتكلم واشياء و اعمال اقتصاديه ووظائف وافعال وامور وقضايا واشياء واداء*
*فايضا الكلمه تعني امور المملكة * 
*فلا اعرف من اين اتي المشككين انها اسفار موحي بها ؟*
*هل اي احد لديه دليل انها كتبت بوحي الهي ؟*
*بالطبع الاجابه لا * 
*ولكنها اسفار امور المملكه والقضايا الهامة واعمال المملكة والانساب وغيرها من الامور * 



*وقد يسالني البعض هل هناك دليل ان كان يكتب كتب ليس موحي بها كامور الملوك والمملكه والانساب ؟  * 
*اقول نعم عندي ادله علي سبيل المثال * 
سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 9: 1


*وَانْتَسَبَ 			كُلُّ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَهَا هُمْ 			مَكْتُوبُونَ فِي **سِفْرِ** 			مُلُوكِ إِسْرَائِيلَ**. 			**وَسُبِيَ 			يَهُوذَا إِلَى بَابِلَ لأَجْلِ 			خِيَانَتِهِمْ**.*



*اي انه سفر انساب فقط يدون فيه بواسطة اشخاص مختلفين * 
سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 27: 24


*يُوآبُ 			ابْنُ صَرُويَةَ ابْتَدَأَ يُحْصِي 			وَلَمْ يُكْمِلْ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ جَرَى 			ذلِكَ سَخَطٌ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، 			وَلَمْ يُدَوَّنِ الْعَدَدُ فِي **سِفْرِ** 			أَخْبَارِ الأَيَّامِ لِلْمَلِكِ 			دَاوُدَ**.*



*اي ان يؤاب كان يكتب بعض الامور الهامة في سفر اخبار الايام لملك داود * 
*وكان المفروض ان يكتب التعداد الذي اجراه ولكن كان هذه الكتاب تحت يده يدون فيه بصفته رئيس الجيش الامور الهامة للمملكة * 



*ولعد ان تاكدنا ان هناك كتابات اخبار الملوك وقضايا المملكه والتعداد والانساب وغيرها ندرس معا بعض الاعداد التي استشهد بها المشكك * 
سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 29: 29


*وَأُمُورُ 			دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكِ الأُولَى وَالأَخِيرَةُ 			هِيَ مَكْتُوبَةٌ فِي **سِفْرِ** 			أَخْبَارِ صَمُوئِيلَ الرَّائِي، 			وَأَخْبَارِ نَاثَانَ النَّبِيِّ، 			وَأَخْبَارِ جَادَ الرَّائِي،*



*وسفر اخبار صموئيل هو سفر صموئيل الذي كتبه صموئيل واكمله صموئيل وناثان وجاد كما شرحت تفصيلا في ملف كاتب سفر صموئيل وشرحت من هو كاتبه وقانونيته * 
*http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10797*
*واكدت ان سفر صموئيل بجزئيه **( **لانه في الاصل العبري كتاب واحد **) **ان كاتبه هو صموئيل واكمله جاد وناثان*
*بعض الشواهد الاخري*



سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 16: 11


*وَأُمُورُ 			آسَا الأُولَى وَالأَخِيرَةُ، هَاهِيَ 			مَكْتُوبَةٌ فِي **سِفْرِ** 			الْمُلُوكِ لِيَهُوذَا وَإِسْرَائِيلَ**.*



سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 20: 34


*وَبَقِيَّةُ 			أُمُورِ يَهُوشَافَاطَ الأُولَى 			وَالأَخِيرَةِ، هَا هِيَ مَكْتُوبَةٌ 			فِي أَخْبَارِ يَاهُوَ بْنِ حَنَانِي 			الْمَذْكُورِ فِي **سِفْرِ** 			مُلُوكِ إِسْرَائِيلَ**.*



سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 24: 27


*وَأَمَّا 			بَنُوهُ وَكَثْرَةُ مَا حُمِلَ عَلَيْهِ 			وَمَرَمَّةُ بَيْتِ اللهِ، هَا هِيَ 			مَكْتُوبَةٌ فِي مِدْرَسِ **سِفْرِ** 			الْمُلُوكِ**. 			**وَمَلَكَ 			أَمَصْيَا ابْنُهُ عِوَضًا عَنْهُ*



سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 25: 26


*وَبَقِيَّةُ 			أُمُورِ أَمَصْيَا الأُولَى وَالأَخِيرَةُِ، 			أَمَا هِيَ مَكْتُوبَةٌ فِي **سِفْرِ** 			مُلُوكِ يَهُوذَا وَإِسْرَائِيلَ**.**؟*



سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 27: 7


*وَبَقِيَّةُ 			أُمُورِ يُوثَامَ وَكُلُّ حُرُوبِهِ 			وَطُرُقِهِ، هَاهِيَ مَكْتُوبَةٌ فِي 			**سِفْرِ** 			مُلُوكِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا**.*



سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 28: 26


*وَبَقِيَّةُ 			أُمُورِهِ وَكُلُّ طُرُقِهِ الأُولَى 			وَالأَخِيرَةُ، هَا هِيَ مَكْتُوبَةٌ 			فِي **سِفْرِ** 			مُلُوكِ يَهُوذَا وَإِسْرَائِيلَ**.*



*وهذه كلها اسفار تاريخيه واضح من التعبير كما وضحت في الجزء اللغوي وكما وضحت في الملفات السابقة*



*ونقطه مهمة في العدد القادم  * 
سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 32: 32


*وَبَقِيَّةُ 			أُمُورِ حَزَقِيَّا وَمَرَاحِمُهُ، 			هَا هِيَ مَكْتُوبَةٌ فِي رُؤْيَا 			إِشَعْيَاءَ بْنِ آمُوصَ النَّبِيِّ 			فِي **سِفْرِ** 			مُلُوكِ يَهُوذَا وَإِسْرَائِيلَ**.*
*وهو سفر اشعياء وسفر الملوك الذي كتبه ارميا وكما شرحت ايضا تفصيلا في ملف من هو كاتب سفر الملوك * 
*http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10862*



*وشاهد اخر*
*سفر اخبار الايام الثاني **12*
*12: 15 **و امور رحبعام الاولى و الاخيرة اما هي مكتوبة في اخبار شمعيا النبي و عدو الرائي عن الانتساب و كانت حروب بين رحبعام و يربعام كل الايام * 



*وهي اسفار كتبها هؤلاء الانبياء ككتب للمملكة وتاريخيه * 
*وهنا اسال سؤال هام * 
*هل ممنوع علي النبي ان يكتب كتب غير موحي بها ؟ لو كان بالفعل ممنوع فيكون ليس مخير بل هو مجبر وممنوع ان يكتب اي شيئ وهذا امر لا يقبله الله * 
*ولو كان مسموح له ليكون مخير * 
*فهو لو نبي من عند الله يجب ان يكون قادر علي التفريق بين الوحي الالهي وبين الكتابه التي يكتبها من ذاته ولا يوجد اي اشكاليه في هذا الامر وحتي الانبياء والكهنه يعرفوا الفرق بينهم جيدا ويوضع الاسفار النبوية في الهيكل والاسفار التعداد والانساب والقضايا وغيرها في دور القضاء وشؤون المملكة*
*ثانيا لماذا يكتب بعض الانبياء اسفار لشؤون المملكة ؟ * 
*لسببين * 
*1 **عدد الذين يكتبون في هذا الزمان هم قلة لهذا فيكون الانبياء الذين يكتبون ناس مهمين ليس فقط لتسجيل النبوات ولكن ايضا لامور المملكة فلما يحل عليهم روح النبوة ويكتبوا نبوة مسوقين بالروح القدس يسجلوها في كتاب النبوات ولما يملي عليهم الملك او احد القضاه شيئ يكتبوها في كتب المملكه الرسميه ولا يوجد اي اشكاليه في هذا * 
*2 **ايضا الانبياء يحتاجوا الي دخل لمعيشتهم فكانوا يمارسون مهنة الكتابه ليحصلوا علي دخل يكفي معيشتهم  * 
*وقد بدا انشاء مدرسه لتعليم الانبياء القراءه والكتابه وايضا ليحفظوا جيدا وينسخوا اسفار موسي ويشوع وكتابات صموئيل هو صموئيل الذي انشأ مدرسة الانبياء وكان رئيس هذه المدرسه * 
*سفر صموئيل الأول *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*19: 20*[/FONT]


*فَأَرْسَلَ 			شَاوُلُ رُسُلاً لأَخْذِ دَاوُدَ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. 			*[/FONT]*وَلَمَّا 			رَأَوْا جَمَاعَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ 			يَتَنَبَّأُونَ، وَصَمُوئِيلَ وَاقِفًا 			رَئِيسًا عَلَيْهِمْ، كَانَ رُوحُ 			اللهِ عَلَى رُسُلِ شَاوُلَ فَتَنَبَّأُوا 			هُمْ أَيْضًا*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]



*وقد شرحت سابقا في ملف سفر امور سليمان علي موضوع*
 *سفر امور سليمان * 
*وسفر اخبار ناثان النبي * 
*واخيا الشيلوني * 
*ويعدو الرائي  * 
*وهي موجوده في هذا اللنك  * 
*http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10895*
*وقد شرحت فيه نقطه مهمة وهي * 
*يتسائل البعض لو كان سفر غير موحي به لماذا استشهد به في الكتاب المقدس ؟*




*والحقيقه هذا سؤال خطأ فهي ليس استشهاد ولكن معلومه مهمة ذكرها الكتاب المقدس ان من اهمية الملك سليمان العظيمه كان يكتب تأريخ لاموره واحكامه واملاكه وتصرفاته في سفر اسمه امور سليمان وهذا يعطي بعد اخر لعظمة سليمان التي اظهرها الكتاب المقدس من ناحية امتداد مملكته جدا وانتشار اخباره في كل العالم واهميته بالنسبه لليهود انفسهم الذين عظموه جدا * 

*ووصل من اهميته ان يكتب اموره كملك في سفر مستقل للمملكه ليفتخر به اليهود في المستقبل بعظمة ملكهم * 




*والكتاب المقدس ايضا يخبرنا بمن الذي عينه سليمان لكتابة هذا السفر فهذا موجود في *​ 
*سفر اخبار الايام الثاني **9: 29*​ *وَبَقِيَّةُ أُمُورِ سُلَيْمَانَ الأُولَى وَالأَخِيرَةِ مَكْتُوبَةٌ فِي أَخْبَارِ نَاثَانَ النَّبِيِّ وَفِي نُبُوَّةِ أَخِيَّا الشِّيلُونِيِّ وَفِي رُؤَى يَعْدُو الرَّائِي عَلَى يَرُبْعَامَ بْنِ نَبَاطَ**.*​ *ونلاحظ من روعة العدد ودقة الوحي انه يقول الامور الاولي والاخيره اي كل الامور المهمة من اولها الي اخرها مكتوبه في سفر الملوك وفي سفر الاخبار الذين نقلوا بارشاد الروح القدس من الكتابات التاريخيه * 
*فالكتاب المقدس وضع فقط الامور الموحي بها ولكن ليس كل امور وتصرفات سليمان وغيره يحتاج الوحي ان يكتبها لنا فكتب لنا المهم للبنيان  * 
*وايضا شرح كتاب * 
*When critics Ask*
*SOLUTION: *Prophets as a class were usually an educated group able to read and write. Samuel even led a “group of prophets” ( 1 Sam. 19:20 , NIV ). It was only natural that as moral educators in Israel they would keep a record of events in addition to whatever prophecies God may have given them. Thus, the records of Iddo the Seer may have been normal (uninspired) records which he kept ( 1 Chron. 29:29 ). It is noteworthy that they are not referred to as “visions” or “prophecies.”​ Further, it is not unusual for inspired books of the Bible to cite uninspired ones.​ 


*والمجد لله دائما*​[/FONT]


----------

